# Anyone ever eat their fish??



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

What does pirahna taste like? If its just another "tastes like chicken" food I'd be pissed


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

well from what u wrote in your header of your post, I EAT TUNA!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Ask the guy from Venseula, i forgot his name but it lurks around very often.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranha does not have a real distinctive taste

people in south america believe it is an aphrodisiac


----------



## XPiranhaX (Jun 2, 2003)

i wonder if a piraya would taste better than a red . like ground beef and a steak


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I hear that piranha are very good tasting but I could never eat my fish. They are too much like pets to me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> people in south america believe it is an aphrodisiac


 True stated.. that and good protien diet. Might taste like chicken too.. everything tastes like chicken.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Frank has lol


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

If I cant sell my pirahna's when they get big I'll get them cut up and marinated and let you know how they taste

Kinda sick after seeing what these things eat but ohh well, people eat worms and crap, I can get my red-bellies


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SonicDark said:


> If I cant sell my pirahna's when they get big I'll get them cut up and marinated and let you know how they taste
> 
> Kinda sick after seeing what these things eat but ohh well, people eat worms and crap, I can get my red-bellies


If you really do that.. you know that:


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> SonicDark said:
> 
> 
> > If I cant sell my pirahna's when they get big I'll get them cut up and marinated and let you know how they taste
> ...


 Ohh yah I know

He'll be BBQed up

Just gota learn how to carve up the P

Make sure I remember in a year or so once they get beefy


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

fish in the aquarium become tainted with the toxins in the aquarium.
in other words tank raised fish will taste like sh*t.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Ask the guy from Venseula, i forgot his name but it lurks around very often.


Hey man how can you forget me eh?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hareball said:


> fish in the aquarium become tainted with the toxins in the aquarium.
> in other words tank raised fish will taste like sh*t.


 what toxins? i woudl think they 'd be better because ur feeding it more healthy crap than in the wild no rotting carcasses just good beef heart and the such please explain im interested to knowwhy


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

JesseD said:


> people in south america believe it is an aphrodisiac


Never heard about it before...i don't know how it taste, people in "Los Llanos Venezolanos" say it's delicious but skinny...don't know for sure...i will never eat my Ps!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Piranha is supposed to be an extremely tasty meat. The Pacu, a close cousin to the Red Belly was actually voted best tasting meat in the world in some European taste testing competition.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranha dont have that much meat on them









you'll have to eat your whole shoal to get a meal

also. i have heard that piranha tastes good, but nothing "special"....


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> hareball said:
> 
> 
> > fish in the aquarium become tainted with the toxins in the aquarium.
> ...


 ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
something a fish rarely would see in the wild but is common in a aquarium.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > people in south america believe it is an aphrodisiac
> ...


 The reason why most things taste like chicken was explained in 'The Matrix'.









You don't really have P's. You only think you do to keep you happy


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> well from what u wrote in your header of your post, I EAT TUNA!


 You have tuna? What size tank? J/K


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> LouiCypher Posted on Jun 10 2003, 03:38 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Piranha is supposed to be an extremely tasty meat. *The Pacu, a close cousin to the Red Belly was actually voted best tasting meat in the world in some European taste testing competition.


Its equivalent (in my opinion) to bluegill in flavor and flakiness, also very boney and not much meat except in the dorsum area. The pacu though is a bit more greasy (like lamb) but nice flavor.

As for pollutants, if you have treated your fish (ie; medications etc), don't eat it. The piranas I ate were raised from eggs to adult and no medications were ever used, except salt on rare occasions.

The only concerns in the aquario would be heavy metals (mercury for example, usually found in wild fish), other than that, many places raise their own fishes to serve on the platter.



> ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
> something a fish rarely would see in the wild but is common in a aquarium.


 Easily fixed with water changes but effects fish, not you. And is more commonly found than you would think.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx frank


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

LouiCypher said:


> The Pacu, a close cousin to the Red Belly was actually voted best tasting meat in the world in some European taste testing competition.


 I have to take exception to that; pacu is tasty, don't get me wrong, but those french **** wouldn't know good food if it were force fed down their throats.

My favorite fish is probably what is known in North Carolina as "rock". It's a kind of sea bass and usually only available seasonally.

My favorite freshwater fish is a cichlid... tilapia, to be specific.

When I get my ponds up I'll grow up a few tankbusters, eat 'em, and post pics here.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

how could you eat your piranha???
man, thats just wrong.
all the years of entetainment they provide you and for what?? to be one fufilling apetizer followed by mad sex ( aphrodisiac )
You know it wouldnt seem like you did such a bad thing during the sex.... but the second you climaxed and the sex was done.... you would totally regret killing your fish


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I bet the piranhas would have no problem putting us on the menu if they were hungry enough and we were tossed onto their plate


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CoolD Posted on Jun 13 2003, 03:41 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> how could you eat your piranha???
> man, thats just wrong.


No its not wrong, I prepare them correctly with plenty of spices, tabasco included with lemon wedges.



> all the years of entetainment they provide you and for what??


 A most delicious meal.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i love my p's and would defend them with my life from all you hungry people
and.....

frank, "you crazy....
i like you,,,,, But you crazy"

¬oldschool¬


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CoolD Posted on Jun 13 2003, 05:40 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i love my p's and would defend them with my life from all you hungry people
> and.....
> ...


Naaaaa I'm a fisherman first, hobbyist 2nd, scientist 3rd.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bahahahaha

I still find it really funny thinking of Frank sitting by his piranhas with a fishing line, dinner plate and a scientists coat


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Innes said:


> Bahahahaha
> 
> I still find it really funny thinking of Frank sitting by his piranhas with a fishing line, dinner plate and a scientists coat


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Jun 13 2003, 01:17 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bahahahaha
> 
> I still find it really funny thinking of Frank sitting by his piranhas with a fishing line, dinner plate and a scientists coat


Actually, in my cargo pants and t-shirt......I'm retired. No fishing line needed, just a net. The only part you got right was the dinner plate. If you lived in S.A. and was a fisherman you'd be eating those $500 piraya







the same way I fish eat trout, bluegill, salmon and bass. Which are prized in countries like Germany as pets.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have actually thought about opening up a piranha sushi restaurant... wonder how it would taste raw







or serve piranha soup or something. You know you would all come to see the 2000 gallon piraya tank


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll let you know when mine get bigger and get prepared to be eaten

I'll keep you guys up to date with pictures


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BDKing57 said:


> I have actually thought about opening up a piranha sushi restaurant... wonder how it would taste raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 overhead cost would be amazing!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

so would the checks


----------

